# tesco frozen chicken fillets



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

they normally come with 4 fillets but when i defrost them they weight alot less than when frozen, and the packet says 1kg and 250g is something like 40g protein...question is how much protein is lost when defrosted as obviously they dont weigh 1kg together


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no protein is lost just water


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

I think most (if not all) nutritional info they give you is based on the product when it's actually cooked..?

eg. "100g Oven-baked provides:" , something like that.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I think its cooked weight mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so the cooked weight isn't 1kg, just frozen one...there muppets, wished they coulda told me.....cheers


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't worry, your not the only one. I tried Iceland's frozen chicken fillets a few weeks ago, 1kg, weighed the lot after I'd cooked them, only 800g........... false advertising if you ask me. 800g chicken 200g ice/water.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fletch_belfast said:


> Don't worry, your not the only one. I tried Iceland's frozen chicken fillets a few weeks ago, 1kg, weighed the lot after I'd cooked them, only 800g........... false advertising if you ask me. 800g chicken 200g ice/water.


maybe its a county antrim thing instead...working out me macros at the minute, bulking from tomorrow but cause stomach isn't right from weekend i might put it off til wednesday


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

That's a bit of a coincidence, I was working out my own maintenance calories and macros yesterday and adding up all my food etc. If the calculator is right I'm eating 1000 calories above maintenance every day, which is probably why I do actually look like Mr Greedy now.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im eating near 4k calories but all clean and its about 700 calories above what i should be but goinna add in some cardio just to keep healthy and got no problem cutting when bulk is done, plus im greedy too


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

How can you guys eat that staff? It's pumped with water and other ****. Unless you have a really low income, then I don't see why you would put crap into your body.

Find a good butcher.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> How can you guys eat that staff? It's pumped with water and other ****. Unless you have a really low income, then I don't see why you would put crap into your body.
> 
> Find a good butcher.


low income, plus with other food i really have to make do with what money i do have..why is it crap, whats the other stuff its pumped with?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its only pumped with salt water, to make it bigger, and as you have noticed most of it melts away anyway


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

still tastes fine


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> low income, plus with other food i really have to make do with what money i do have..why is it crap, whats the other stuff its pumped with?


Same here. Chicken is expensive esp when you eat alot of it. What are you on about Morgan, it's frozen chicken breasts not processed chicken, it isn't pumped with anything (other than water).

Barsnack, Tesco have been doing their own brand (not value) fresh chicken half price - 3 quid for 515g - good for a budget.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont listen to the scaremongers we cant all afford £8 per kg from the butchers for free range uninjected butcher chicken


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

niall01 said:


> Same here. Chicken is expensive esp when you eat alot of it. What are you on about Morgan, it's frozen chicken breasts not processed chicken, it isn't pumped with anything (other than water).
> 
> Barsnack, Tesco have been doing their own brand (not value) fresh chicken half price - 3 quid for 515g - good for a budget.


pur

this cooked or uncooked, tesco 1kg is £3.99 but if the one you have mentioned is half price then maybe worth a purchase, i unfortunatley live 18miles from nearest supermarket so all village shops/butchers etc charge crazy prices


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Uncooked mate, but as it's fresh no water loss. Maybe still a bit more expensive than the frozen though. I just stocked up on it, as much as i am on a budget it is alot better than frozen. If it wasn't on promo I would still go for the frozen.


----------

